# Attempting: 2 Porn Star Looks + bonus (woc friendly) Burn After Reading!



## xhypnotiqex (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello Ladies & Gents!! So I have a themed party to go to this weekend and the theme is PORN STAR! So I searched Specktra and the internet (with some surprising results!!! Lmao never again!!!), for the Porn Star look for women of color because whenever I used the products that others used I came out ashy lmao so I decided to take a jump to see what you guys think and hopefully with enough CC I will be able to master this look for the party!! 

The link I found on Specktra: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/b...me-know-78961/


My ashy Self : 1st attempt


















Subtle Look:


  1st: Wash & *Moisturize* Heavily!!! (say no to ashy)
  I used: Olay Clarify & Cleanse Daily Scrub & Clean & Clear Morning Glow





2nd: Applied Maybelline Mineral Power Concealer in *Latte *and blended with a triangular sponge to my eyebrows. (growing them out)





and this is what it looked like applied (WARNING: i look crazy!)




And here it is blended, with Maybelline Dream Matte Powder in Hazelnut. I already drew in where i am going to fill my brows.










Mixing just a tad bit of jojaba oil and the eyebrow filler this is the result!





3rd: Apply my falsies Ardell 101 Demi (Yes, I have officially broken my falsie virginity lol)  Apply Eyeliner & Mascara to the top and lower lash I used Maybelline Ultra Liner in Really Black & Maybelline Lash Stiletto In Very Black (Yes there was a BOGO free Maybelline Sale @ CVS lol)
anyways here is the end result!










4th: Throw on some Nude Lip Gloss and a Cindy Crawford mole and this is what I got Divas & Divos!! (*WARNING:* conceited moment)














DRAMATIC LOOK
Repeat Steps 1-4
5th: Apply Maybelline Concealer under eyebrow and blend down and apply black cream eyeshadow on the ball of the eye and also apply silver cream eyeshadow to the inner corner of the eye and putting the eyeshadow on top of the cream to make your eyes POP!!










6th: Now blend, blend, blend!!!!! (*WARNING: *conceited moment again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

























Bonus:RED HOTT LIPS!!












this is when i toned it down with brown coffee lips gloss (E.L.F)











Putting This tutorial on Specktra LOL the boy toy sneak attacked me!













 Face:
Flirt Pressed Powder : 12 Golden Goddess
Maybelline Dream Matte Powder: Hazelnut
Maybelline Mineral Power Correcting Concealer: Latte


Eyes:
NYC Pencil Eyeliner: Black
Sally Girl Eyeshadow: Charcoal
Sally Girl Eyeshadow: Starry Night
E.L.F. Cream Shadow Duo: Noire/Drama
Maybelline Lash Stiletto: Very Black
Maybelline Ultra Liner: Really Black
Ardell Lashes 101 Demi



Lips:
Neutrogena Moistue Shine Lip Gloss: 05 Whisper
Milani Glossy Tubes: 06 Shimmering Glow


Brushes: 

My Fingers
E.L.F. all over face brush
E.L.F. eye liner brush
E.L.F. angle brush
E.L.F. brow and lash brush


Red Lips
Milani Runway Lipstick
E.L.F. lip tin Mocha Maniac





Hoped this helped Divas & Divos remember CC is needed so don't be shy!


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 11, 2009)

I like them all, the red lips look really good on you.  Great job!!!


----------



## Shazy (Jun 11, 2009)

i loved your bright red lips too!!!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 11, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## jszky (Jun 11, 2009)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like them all LOL


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 11, 2009)

I loved these looks; great job! The red lip looks soo gorgeous on you!


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you so much!!! I was scared to wear the red lips out!!! but i'll def. give it a try :]


----------



## mynameisanna (Jun 22, 2009)

i love the dramatic one on you!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 23, 2009)

these are great!! you're gorgeous!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the dramtic look the best- you did it well.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2009)

Good job! i like the red lips on you


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Jul 3, 2009)

thank you guys!


----------



## crazeddiva (Jul 22, 2009)

I love each look, the red lips look perfect on you!


----------



## bratface (Jul 22, 2009)

You're beautiful! I love your hair.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jul 25, 2009)

you are so pretty i love both of them


----------



## nunu (Jul 27, 2009)

Loved the red lips!


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks!!!! i actually wore the red lips to work and i got many compliments!


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xhypnotiqex* 

 
_thank you guys!_

 
I am going to try to do a response to this thread this weekend...


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 8, 2009)

Love these looks!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2009)

I love this very much, especially how you kinda told a story with visuals
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The red lips look hot, too!!!! Are you like an NW50??? I think we might be the same shade. I'm going to have to try that Milani lipstick!!!! Good job!!!


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Aug 23, 2009)

thank you very much!! and yes we are the same shade, i am nw50


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thmochagirl* 

 
_I am going to try to do a response to this thread this weekend..._

 

yes! please let me know how it works out!!!!!!


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

great transformation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love red lips look


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 15, 2009)

you look hot...


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

Loved the red lip look on you!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Sep 15, 2009)

so pretty omg i love your hair and the hairstyle you had in your avatar


----------

